# Earthquake?



## David Baxter PhD (May 17, 2013)

9.43 am EDT Ottawa.

I think we just had a largish earthquake. Went on for a good minute or so and it was really shaking the house.

We're not used to this sort of thing in Ottawa.


----------



## Max10 (May 17, 2013)

Must be all that fracking for oil! More stupid human tricks in my opinion. Glad you survived the ride...


----------



## Retired (May 17, 2013)

Just got back from the main floor of our building, where I felt nothing...maybe because I was on the elevator...however my wife was alarmed when I got back reporting the chandelier was swaying and dishes rattles on the 28th floor...mg:


----------



## Retired (May 17, 2013)

Reports of tremor as far west as Toronto.

Earthquakes Canada recorded a 4.8-magnitude quake in the region of Braeside, Ont. at 9:43 a.m. ET


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 17, 2013)

No fracking in this area, Max.

Braeside is Mary Lou's home town... so I'm blaming her.


----------



## forgetmenot (May 17, 2013)

lol  i felt it shook me out of my bed i was just resting  scarey   then daughter called from college  she said all their chars started to shake  they took a small break after that 

 2nd time i felt a earthquake  first time i was in college  and on 8th floor of a apt building  the whole bed moved from one side to another then.


----------



## Retired (May 17, 2013)

Revised intensity of the Quake of the Century: 5.8 on the Richter Scale

More reporting:  Earthquake: 5.2 quake felt in Toronto, began in Ottawa Valley; more tremors expected | Toronto Star

Background:

The Richter Magnitude Scale

How Are Earthquake Magnitudes Measured?


----------



## making_art (May 17, 2013)

I live in the Canadian earthquake/tsunami zone and part of our First Aid training here includes earthquake preparedness. So...I'm prepared with my kit etc. As much as you can be prepared for such a thing...

I do have this App for my iphone and really like it because it notifies you of every earthquake (as it happens) world wide. You soon discover that earthquakes happen as often as the wind blows. You can set this app for distance from you and magnitude so you only get alerts that are most meaningful to you.

---------- Post Merged at 07:27 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 05:36 PM ----------

Here is the link with all the info you need for earthquake preparedness:
http://www.embc.gov.bc.ca/em/hazard_preparedness/earthquake_preparedness.html

Is it also good to remember that during an earthquake you should not use your cell phone to make calls if land lines are down. This prevents airways from being blocked by over usage....you can still text and send emails through your phone which do not interfer with communication signals.....allowing emergency teams to organize etc.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 17, 2013)

I know that the first thing I am going to do in the event of a major earthquake or other natural disaster is head to Facebook and post, "OMG! What was that?"


----------



## making_art (May 17, 2013)

:lol:
I have my florescent pink hard hat, extra food for other people and have tried to estimate how many iodine, alcohol and other such first aid supplies I may need for all of those 100's of hurt people I may have to help.......apparently I feel like I will be unscathed during this event.

I had initially hesitated living in this area because the major earthquake is going to happen in the next 50 yrs and I said to my daughter....."I won't have much of a chance of surviving if an earthquake hits when I'm 80!"  She replied,  "Oh mum, you will have lived a long life by then.....mg:


----------



## Retired (May 18, 2013)

> have tried to estimate how many iodine, alcohol and other such first aid supplies I may need



Hmmm....how much would I need up here on the 28th floor?..(in the event of an earthquake)...


----------



## Budoaiki (May 18, 2013)

A number a variables to that one Steve. What are the medical requirements of you and those you live, is there an emergency plan in your community and the building itself. What are your nutritional requirements and storage compacity ect. Perhaps that is something the tenants in your building should discuss in light of recent events. Like having emergency supply storage in the building. 

There will probably be an acessment of the risk of a serious earthquake in the region by the provincial government to measure emergency preparedness. 

Also a cursory examination of recomendations from emergency groups. Such as the red cross on what should be in one of those kits vs what was in demand in regions where such an event occured.


----------



## Retired (May 19, 2013)

Budoaiki said:
			
		

> What are the medical requirements of you and those you live,



Thank you for your concern, and your suggestions.

Actually my remark was a bad attempt at "_black humor"_ in thinking about bandages and iodine, if a high rise building succumbed to a earthquake, a bandage would be the least of anyone's worries.


----------



## Budoaiki (May 19, 2013)

:facepalm:

Oh, well then...umm er still good tips then for anyone with concerns. Seems my sarcasm detecor missed that one completely.


----------



## making_art (May 19, 2013)

Steve you could get a wingsuit or paragliding kite.   Or have thislane:in your closet in an easy to assemble model. But most likely you can kiss your you know what goodbye :yikes3:


----------

